# VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2008)

*Gemeinsame Pressemitteilung VDSF & DAV Aalbewirtschaftungsplan​*Auf Einladung des Bundesministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz trafen sich am 13. November die Fischereireferenten der Bundesländer, die Vertreter der beiden deutschen Anglerverbände VDSF und DAV sowie die Vertreter der Fischereiorganisationen von Rhein und Elbe zur Besprechung und Präzisierung der deutschen Aalbewirtschaftungspläne. Alle Beteiligten brachten dabei ihre Vorstellungen zum Schutz des Aals klar zum Ausdruck.  VDSF und DAV trugen einen gemeinsamen Standpunkt vor, der deutlich macht, wie der Aal nicht nur geschützt, sondern sein Bestand auch wieder aufgebaut werden kann.

Einzelheiten dazu entnehmen Sie bitte, indem Sie dem Link folgen:
http://www.anglerverband.com/DAV/de/downloads/2008standpunkteaalmanagementplan.pdf


Offenbach und Berlin, den 17.11.2008   

Deutscher Anglerverband e.V.
Weissenseer Weg 110
10369 Berlin
GERMANY
Tel: +49-(0)30-97104379
Fax: +49-(0)30-97104389
Email: info@anglerverband.com
URL: www.anglerverband.com



Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V
Siemensstr. 11-13  
63071 Offenbach
Germany   
Tel. 069 85706971
Fax 069 873770 
E-mail: info@vdsf.de 
URL: www.vdsf.de


----------



## YakuzaInk (18. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*

Hm, da bin ich ja mal gespannt... ob das alles so hinhaut!?
Die maßnahmen sind ja nicht verkehrt aber auf die durchführung und ob das wirklch kommt.... da hab ich mal zweifel.
Klar, das einstellen des fangs auf glasaale ist sicherlich mit eine wenn nicht die beste maßnahme nur ist das ein wirtschaftszweig an dem geld, jobs und was weiß ich noch dran hängen! Ich denke nicht das das so einfach wegfallen kann auch wenn es sehr wünscheswert wäre! Aber selbst wenn der fang der glasaale verboten wird, gibt es immer noch leute die es dann schwarz machen würden. Wobei das natürlich immer noch "besser" wäre als wenn man ganz legal glasaale fangen dürfte.


----------



## Kampfler (18. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*

Wenn ich das schon Lese "Auf Einladung des Bundesministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz", als würden die sich ernsthaft für den Aalbstand in europäischen Gewässern interessieren.
Man braucht sich nur die Diskussion der letzten was weiß ich wie viel Jahre zum Thema Fangmengenbeschrenkungen in Ost- und Nordsee anschauen, es wird geredet und geredet und am Ende kommt nix bei raus.
Wenn die wirklich wollten, würden sie mal ein bissel Druck auf die Lobbyverbände ausüben aber genau diese bringen ja das Geld, welches die Herren Politiker dann auch gern annehmen und dafür dann großzügig über die dezimierten Bestände hinwegschauen.
Es wird so kommen wie bei diversen Tierarten schon geschehen, erst wenn der letzte Aal verschwunden ist, gibt es einen kurzen medialen Aufschrei und die Erkenntnis, dass man seitens der Politik ja elles Menschenmögliche getan hat, es  aber leider nix gebracht hat und schwups, schon gehen die Damen und Herren wieder zum Tagesgeschäft über...

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Initiative des DAV und VDSF gut (beeindrucken, dass sich die beiden Verbände mal einig sind)
aber passieren wird leider mal wieder nicht viel.


----------



## Red-Fire (18. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*



Kampfler schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich die Initiative des DAV und VDSF gut (beeindrucken, dass sich die beiden Verbände mal einig sind)
> aber passieren wird leider mal wieder nicht viel.


 
Das befürchte ich leider auch, aber vielleicht geschehen ja noch Wunder... Bleibt nur zu hoffen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*



> (beeindrucken, dass sich die beiden Verbände mal einig sind)


Das beeindruckt  mich persönlich auch mehr, als alle "Aalgeschichten"....
Aber man sollte auch das mal lesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140615


----------



## Kampfler (19. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*

Auch ein sehr interessanter Bericht, finde es stylistisch sehr zweifelhaft, dass man in einem Bericht, der angeblich eine Annäherung der beiden Verbände zum Ziel hat, eigentlich nur schreibt, dass der andere Verein der BÖSE ist und man selber eigentlich keinerlei Schuld an dem nicht immer besten Verhältnis der beiden Vereine hat. #q

da könnte man die mediale Kompetenz der PR-Abteilung des DAV ernsthaft in Frage stellen #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*

Oder die Anmaßung des VDSF, sich den DAV einfach "einverleiben" zu wollen, statt ihn als gleichberichtigten Partner zu akzeptieren - kommt immer auf den Blickwinel an...


----------



## Kampfler (19. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*

jupp, hat aber auf jedenfall was lustiges die ganze diskussion, anscheinend nehmen sich die verbandsvorstände ein beispiel an unseren politikern, die machen es ihnen ja genauso vor.

ich für meinen teil glaube, dass es auch in 50 jahren noch beide verbände geben wird, denn ein zusammenschluss würde ja zum wegfall der führungsstrukturen eines der beiden verbände führen und welcher vorstand verzichtet schon gern auf seine posten und vor allem aufs finazielle zubrot...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*



> und welcher vorstand verzichtet schon gern auf seine posten und vor allem aufs finazielle zubrot... .


Das scheint nach meinen bisherigen persönlichen Erfahrungen auch die größte Sorge beim VDSF zu sein........


----------



## Kampfler (19. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*

so ist es aber immer, wenn zwei Firmen, Verbände, Vereine oder was auch immer fusionieren, das klappt erst, wenn einer der beiden Partner den anderen auszahlt...warum sollte auch irgendein Vorstand sagen: "OK, übernehmt den Laden ich ziehe mich freiwillig zurück und verzichte auf meine Posten und Bezüge!"

Der Einzige Weg wäre, wenn beide Vorstände im Zuge einer Fusion geschlossen zurücktreten und dann bei der ersten gemeinsamen Mitgliederversammlung ein neuer Gesamtvorstand gewählt werden würde, dann hätten wenigstens alle die gleiche Chance auf eine Wiederwahl (zumindest theoretisch)...aber auch dafür müssten die Amtsinhaber erstmal zustimmen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, es wird alles beim Alten bleiben und wir können das Schauspiel des sich gegenseitig MADIGMACHENS mit der dazugehörigen Portion Humor weiterverfolgen...


----------



## Gizi (19. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*

Mal sehen ob es was wird.
Ich finde es schon mal gut das, daß Mindestmaß auf 45cm angehoben wurde, meinet wegen auch 50cm.
An einem 40cm Aal war doch nichts dran.


----------



## locotus (19. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*

Der Ansatz ist ja nicht verkehrt, mal sehen was daraus wird.

Hab mal noch ne Frage, wo hat der Aal den ein Schonmaß von 40 cm. Bei uns in Sachsen-Anhalt hat er seit eh und jeh 45 cm. Und da ist auch nicht viel dran, den zieht mein sechsjähriger Sohn durch die Zahnlücke und das wars.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Gizi (19. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*



locotus schrieb:


> Der Ansatz ist ja nicht verkehrt, mal sehen was daraus wird.
> 
> Hab mal noch ne Frage, wo hat der Aal den ein Schonmaß von 40 cm. Bei uns in Sachsen-Anhalt hat er seit eh und jeh 45 cm. Und da ist auch nicht viel dran, den zieht mein sechsjähriger Sohn durch die Zahnlücke und das wars.
> 
> Gruß Lars



Bei uns in NDS hat der 40.
Muss ja jeder selbst wissen war er mit nimmt. Ich würde mir so nen schnürsenkel nicht einpacken.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*



locotus schrieb:


> Der Ansatz ist ja nicht verkehrt, mal sehen was daraus wird.
> 
> Hab mal noch ne Frage, wo hat der Aal den ein Schonmaß von 40 cm. Bei uns in Sachsen-Anhalt hat er seit eh und jeh 45 cm. Und da ist auch nicht viel dran, den zieht mein sechsjähriger Sohn durch die Zahnlücke und das wars.
> 
> Gruß Lars


 
Und bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein hat er nur 35cm, ich kann auch gut mit 45cm leben. Diese kleine Größe wird in den Restaurants als Brataal angeboten. Und da ist immer noch mehr dran, als an jedem Stint. Aber wie gesagt, jeder muss selber wissen was er tut. Die kleinen Aale werden übrigends von Fischern an die Restaurants geliefert, von daher bedarf es dann auch noch der Festlegung größerer Mindestmaschengrößen für die Fischer, denke ich..


----------



## schadstoff (19. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*

hmm ich weiss ja nicht, denn das ganze hat auch eine kehrseite....

Wenn der Glasaalexport und verzehr rückgeschraubt wird....steigen Automatisch die Preise  (Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis) Und wenn das passiert wird das wie zb.beim Schwarzhecht oä. die Piratenfischer in scharen anlockn ...weil sich damit Geld wie heu verdienen läßt und das machts langfristig auch nicht besser.


----------



## Michel81 (20. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*

frage mich nur, was die reduzierung des kormoranbestandes dort zu suchen hat. kormorane fressen im freiwasser, aale machen nur 2% seiner nahrung aus.


----------



## Camouflage (20. November 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*

Mahlzeit,....
und wenn es nur mein subjektives empfinden ist (was wünschenswert wäre),so hab ich doch schon den eindruck das zumindest an den nrw-kanälen der anteil von aalen an der kormoranbeute weitaus höher als 2% liegt,....
kann aber auch gewässerspezifisch sein,...
lieben gruß,
nils


----------



## DinTur Matthias (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*



Michel81 schrieb:


> frage mich nur, was die reduzierung des kormoranbestandes dort zu suchen hat. kormorane fressen im freiwasser, aale machen nur 2% seiner nahrung aus.



... logisch, weil es keine Aale mehr gibt ... ich durfte selber bereits live erleben, wie sich ein Komoran einen Aal aus 5m (vermutlich, gehe mal davon aus, dass der Aaal nicht im Mittelwasser rumschwamm) Tiefe geholt hat.

Gruß M.


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: VDSF & DAV Pressemitteilung Aalbewirtschaftungsplan*

Mal ganz ehrlich: Was hilfts letztendlich?
98% aller Arten, die je auf der Erde gelebt haben, sind ausgestorben. Aussterben ist der Normalfall der Evolution. Zu den Bedingungen der Evolution gehören auch Gier, Dummheit und wirtschaftliche Ausbeutung der Natur. Irgendwann sind auch wir als Art "Normalfall".


----------

